# NT: How social are you?



## Repus (Feb 10, 2010)

Do you go out a lot? Socialize often? Attend events and parties? Etc.


How do you spend your spare time if you're not socializing?


----------



## Kitagawa Megumi (Jan 13, 2010)

> Do you go out a lot? Socialize often? Attend events and parties? Etc.
> 
> 
> How do you spend your spare time if you're not socializing?


Hm I do go out during the weekends - shopping, dinner, movie etc.. with my cousin or a few friends. Though it's hardly a "MUST-do... NO ONE'S GONNA BE INTERFERING WITH MY PLANS!" sorta thing.

I'm okay with staying at home on a rainy day reading a book in bed or playing badminton if the weather's fine.
On the weekdays? Nah I'm sucha nerd, maybe out for dinner or something yeah.

Parties.... hmm, that would depend on what kind of party it was.
ooOoh is it a small intimate gathering with a few close friends? suUUre I would love that.. too bad my best friend is literally across the globe from me now. I hardly go to parties anymore, even if I'm invited.... I just don't see the point. 
Large badass parties? with lotsa booze, weed and hardcore dancing? Mmm.. no. I can't seem to find any interest in any of those activities. 

On a good day and I'm not socializing, which happens often.. I can be reading a good book or reading something that interests me up on the internet, for hours or days without talking to anyone... well okay, maybe talking to the dog but .. obviously she's not going to answer me ehehhe. If I'm upset or troubled .... I guess sitting or lying in bed while contemplating about life,the past,present... fugure...my objectives is something I do often. Most of the people around me can't really help me out when I'm troubled, which just leaves me being alittle annoyed inside when they go all touchy-feely and "OH LET ME GIVE YOU A BIGGGGGGGGG HUG". I don't need that.... not really.

Yep.... preeetty boring. Not social. 
Well if I do come across someone who I feel a connection to, I can be pretty social. I might even go to the extent of impressing them etc.


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

I dislike parties and dances. I love to hang out and socialize at any other place. :crazy:


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Very social. Although strangely enough, I don't have a need to be around others much.


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

I sometimes force myself to be social after many weekends of alone time. But I participate in sports and in class, so I'm more social than the average hermit. :bored:


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm hardly social at all, due to both preference as well as the situation I'm in that limits opportunities for socialization.


----------



## dude10000 (Jan 24, 2010)

> Do you go out a lot? Socialize often? Attend events and parties? Etc. How do you spend your spare time if you're not socializing?


I make sure I go out about at least two or three times a month, usually for events where I share a common interest, such as philosophy or boardgames.

Spare time is almost all reading, with some music and internet surfage mixed in.

With parties, it depends on the people and the setting. I hate bars-- loudness, darts, not for me! Maybe later in life after I rack up a few wins I might join a softball team or something, but for now, there's a lot of stuff in the queue that needs to get done!


----------



## KaylRyck (Feb 2, 2010)

As a second job, I work in a club. The other side of the bar can be fun. But stupid.

I attend parties, I love crowds, the mall, the city, a big group of friends. However, I'd much rather spend time with just one very close friend, and interact on a level most party-goers tend to neglect. 

So I guess I'm a mix, but my preference remains with *quiet* socialization.


----------



## Singularity (Sep 22, 2009)

I only hang out with people on a one-to-one basis 98% of the time. I try to keep in touch with friends as best I can, but I find that I feel overwhelmed at times by obligations to hang out. I find myself trying to keep people at, what is for me, a comfortable distance. 

Usually I go out to eat with friends or get tea or frozen yogurt - something where we can talk. I also like to wander around with them talking or just sit in the grass at the park and talk about things. I have friends that I go hiking with as well. Sometimes I spend the weekend at a friend's house that lives out of town, but those are friends that know I need alone time so even though I'm there all weekend we only talk for part of the time and the rest of the time I read or think by myself. 

I really enjoy my online friends. I feel like these relationships provide me with a way to exchange ideas - which to me is what I seek in human interaction - while at the same time providing a natural barrier/boundary for me to feel less overwhelmed by the interaction.


----------



## EX1127 (Jan 15, 2010)

I like to hang out with those close to me. Tolerate those that are far but closer then others. I tend not to talk much once a rooms occupancy is over 6 or 7 and usually get the hell out if I cant think straight. What I do when by myself: sleep, read internet articles, expand on a interest of the moment and completely forget what time it is and end up realizing that my body needs things like food at 3 or 4 hours past the normal eating time.


----------



## Third Engine (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm not one for huge, drunken, wild parties, but everything else is pretty fair game. I mostly like hanging out with a few friends, maybe do some crazy shit, and just chilling. It really depends on my mood though.


----------



## NastyCat (Sep 20, 2009)

I have my days...

I'm quite social from Autumn to Spring... but not so much in Summer. Summer is like family time for me. Hehe


----------



## glitched (Feb 15, 2010)

Not too much for big parties. I prefer to sit and have coffee with a close friend and shoot the proverbial sh*t. I work as a bartender so talking to people i don't know isn't much of a problem for me, but good luck getting anything out of me when i'm in a situation that i'm not comfortable with.


----------



## ceembee (Jun 28, 2010)

I suspect that I might be an extrovert, because I find discussion invigorating if I'm around people that I share a common interest with.
It just so happens that I believe almost everyone else is superficial, though, and so I tend to lean more toward introversion.

I'm not too social.
I'm a communication major, and tbh, most of the people in my classes are, for lack of a better word, _phony_.
I can't necessarily always explain to people that I'm studying the theoretical/rhetorical aspect of communication rather than applied communication, so I feel rather lonely within my major.

I'm hoping to pick up psychology as a second major next semester, so maybe the people in those classes will be more tolerable.


----------



## RainbowFish (Apr 24, 2010)

Repus said:


> Do you go out a lot? Socialize often? Attend events and parties? Etc.
> 
> 
> How do you spend your spare time if you're not socializing?


I'm almost always out with friends. I have a wide variety of friends too from all different corners of life. Some of the social circles overlap, usually because of my introducing them to each other. 

I love to keep busy, it makes me feel useful/important. I go to parties, but not a lot of retarded-drunk kinds of parties. Mostly chill stuff with a relatively small group of friends - 5 to 15ish or so. Depends on the gathering. 

My non-social free time is usually spent thinking. This can be in a multitude of settings too - in my room, at my computer, cleaning, doing laundry... I think in conversational form and will sometimes get really into conversations I'm having with no one and start gesturing to articulate my thoughts. Most of my revelations happen when I think like this.


----------



## Radiant Flux (May 7, 2010)

I go to parties, but I'll usually end up reading a book by the end of it, unless I'm with people I know well and get along with.


----------



## Apollo Celestio (Mar 10, 2010)

Simply: Below average.


----------



## Valdyr (May 25, 2010)

ceembee said:


> I suspect that I might be an extrovert, because I find discussion invigorating if I'm around people that I share a common interest with.
> It just so happens that I believe almost everyone else is superficial, though, and so I tend to lean more toward introversion.
> 
> I'm not too social.
> ...


This is very true for me as well. I still hold and consider the idea that I could be an ENTP who simply finds most people boring.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I usually go to a pub quiz with a couple of family members and friends on Saturday nights, and occasionally watch football matches at aforementioned pub every so often, but apart from that I don't really socialise.


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

I'm about as social as a corpse unless I'm with a small group of friends.


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

Once I was. But now I hate the people around me and turn down invitations to social gatherings. I don't even go on facebook much.

I went to a party last saturday. I hustled someone in pool though cause I was bored 

(}~:<

It was funnish, I can see myself coming out of my solitary shell again sometime soon. Maybe.


----------



## Trainwreck (Sep 14, 2010)

I usually go out friday night and then spend all saturday recharging my introverted batteries/recovering from my hangover.

I'm kind of a weird case. I'm heavilly introverted but I'm so driven to be recognized. I love to make people laugh, it's like a drug for me, but yet it also tires me out at times.


----------



## rayman9102 (Sep 11, 2010)

I dont go out much unless its the gym (bodybuilding). Bascially im a loner and a party pooper. I will be the guy if i went to a party standing away from people observing the crowd, and in my own thoughts. Weird thing is my mom is a INFJ and she doesnt go out much either :/. Very rarely though.. "


----------



## rappf (Feb 14, 2010)

When I have social energy, I can be alarmingly social, but... My social energy is a little like an old cellphone battery—doesn't live long and gives no warning before it dies.

Thus, the very high introversion score. :shocked:


----------



## noosabar (Mar 14, 2010)

I have breakfast at a cafe daily just to be around people. I retract from everyone for months at a time.
I went to a party last night against all my urges and snuck out through the back door without saying goodbye. I hate myself for doing that today.


----------



## PseudoSenator (Mar 7, 2010)

I can be in social moods, but that rarely translates into actual hanging out although a small but decent group have offered. I inhabit school and home, and rarely anywhere else. 

I have my days when socializing comes easy, and it's mainly perpetuated by my sense of humor and to a lesser extent kindness. Mainly though it's only easy when I'm around my select group of close friends--mainly by best mate. We have a blast when we are together, but have only hung out outside of school a few times. Does that undermine my calling him a best mate?


----------



## st0831 (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm selectively social and asocial at the same time.

It really requires a selective group for me. I'd be interested in the "weird" parties like geeky stuff (paranormal, occult, sciences, etc) but a party to see who chugs up the most poison, no thanks I'm not interested in that sense of competition or humor.

I don't mind staying up 24/7 at a coffee shop or in a college park talking about "weird stuff" and theory.
I absolutely mind staying up to go to some party that focuses on getting drunk.


----------



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)

Sometimes I'll attend gatherings with my friends (all ESFP's) as they think it's hilarious to watch me instantly kill any and all conversations, or people who try to talk to me. 

*I approach a circle of people talking...*
Person 1 - Yeah dude, she's so stupid, we could put a scratch and sniff at the bottom of a boiling pot of water and she'd reach in too scratch it BAWHAHAHA!!!!
Person 2 - Yeah! We should totally do it!
Me - That makes no sense. The sticker would disintegrate before she even got there.
Person 2 - Dude, we were just kidding around....
Me - And that's an excuse to act like a sticker will not disintegrate in water?
*circle disbands* 

That actually happened, it didn't go exactly like that, but you get the picture.


----------



## perennialurker (Oct 1, 2009)

st0831 said:


> ...I don't mind staying up 24/7 at a coffee shop or in a college park talking about "weird stuff" and theory...
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ZeRo (Jul 25, 2010)

Repus said:


> Do you go out a lot? Socialize often? Attend events and parties? Etc.
> 
> 
> How do you spend your spare time if you're not socializing?


I don't socialise _that_ much... I lie. (I do but I don't feel like I do)

It is the evidence (ie. photographs) during the aftermath and my personality that creates the illusion that I go out and drink and party MORE than I really do.

I usually can't be bothered to go out because it costs too much or I am tired.

If I am not socialising, I am chilling, sketching, reading, watching and most of all SLEEPING. ch' Hell YES!


----------



## RainbowFish (Apr 24, 2010)

ZeRo said:


> I don't socialise _that_ much... I lie. (I do but I don't feel like I do)
> 
> It is the evidence (ie. photographs) during the aftermath and my personality that creates the illusion that I go out and drink and party MORE than I really do.
> 
> ...



Agree. (Probably an ENTP thing, I guess..)

Doesn't feel like I go out that often. Perhaps because I don't plan things in advance (a week or more) 80% of the time. Yet friends will still call me on a Friday/Saturday night asking me where there's a party.


----------



## KTC (May 5, 2010)

I do not socialize often at all. I go places and do things where there are other people around. I'm at the library right now, and I'm getting tired because there are too many people around. I haven't spoken to any of them. I am having dinner with a couple of kids later, and that's the first time in probably 6 months at least that I'll be hanging out with someone other than my family or my roommate. I don't spend time with a variety of people.

When I'm not busy running around town with my multitude of friends :tongue:, I'm on the computer, reading, studying, watching movies, etc. Or I'm in class.


----------

